# Ambulatory Care Payment Reform - Ambulatory Patient Groups (APGs)



## heatherwinters (Mar 9, 2009)

I would like to start a discussion about the implementation of APG's for New York State Medicaid payments and how that will impact coding for outpatient services in an Article 28 clinic.


----------



## Lola628 (Aug 25, 2009)

I would be interrested in this discussion as well. I work in a Article 28 diagnostic and treatment center and have had alot of mixed messages around billing APG's.


----------

